# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Địa điểm tổ chức vui chơi Halloween 2013 : Cuộc thi 'best coser of the year 2013'

## thegarden

Halloween 2013 năm nay, các bạn trẻ đã có kế hoạch vui chơi ở đâu chưa ? Bạn muốn tham gia vào một chương trình thật thú vi, tại nơi thoáng mát sang trọng, điều hòa mát lạnh và cùng trải nghiệm những không gian, cảm giác tuyệt vời chứ.


Trong những năm gần đây, TTTM The Garden luôn là điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất   mỗi mùa Halloween dành cho các bạn trẻ. Halloween năm nay tại TTTM The   Garden hứa hẹn sẽ còn tuyệt vời hơn tất cả các mùa Halloween trước cộng   lại với những bất ngờ cực kỳ thú vị.



Không gian Halloween hoành tráng, các gian hàng ấn tượng, hóa trang   thành những nhân vật bạn yêu thích, party sôi động cùng hàng nghìn nhân   vật khác và nhận giải thưởng hấp dẫn. Nếu như thế vẫn là chưa đủ, âm   nhạc và những màn trình diễn đặc sắc, cùng sự tham gia của các vị khách   mời được yêu thích sẽ làm bạn không thể không đến với lễ hội Halloween   tại TTTM The Garden.



Đừng quên theo dõi nội dung chương trình và chia sẻ thông tin với bạn   bè, người thân để cùng vui thỏa thích trong mùa Halloween tại TTTM The   Garden nhé!



Ngày 26/10:

Fan Meeing cùng cosplayer nổi tiếng đến từ Nhật Bản – thần tượng của   nhiều cosplayer Việt Nam. Nhân vật khách mời đặc biệt này là ai vẫn đang   được giữ bí mật!

Khách mời sẽ dành thời gian để ký tặng và chụp ảnh cùng các fan của   mình. Bạn cũng có thể mua photobook và các poster đặc biệt của thần   tượng.



Ngày 27/10:

9h30 – 18h00:

- Các hoạt động văn hóa Nhật Bản: ẩm thực, đồ chơi Nhật Bản, quà lưu   niệm & phụ kiện đặc trưng của Nhật Bản, gian hàng trưng bày văn hóa   Nhật Bản.

- Góc phong cách Halloween: Cùng làm các sản phẩm origami phong cách   Halloween, bói bài Tarot, tìm kiếm các vật phẩm và đồ chơi Halloween đặc   biệt,... Gian hàng hóa trang phong cách Halloween miễn phí cho thành   viên vàng & Kim cương Garden Club & tất cả các em nhỏ.

- Cosplay workshop

- Biểu diễn Yosakoi hoành tráng với những đội Yosakoi nổi tiếng nhất Hà Nội

- Biểu diễn Vocaloid, cover dance, hát tiếng Nhật

- Quầy cho thuê trang phục cosplay để chụp hình



19h00 – 21h00:

- Cuộc thi “Best coser of the year 2013”

- Phần biểu diễn giao lưu của Jun - khách mời đặc biệt đến từ Nhật Bản

- Biểu diễn nghệ thuật

- Trao giải “Đội dự thi được bình chọn nhiều nhất” trên Fanpage TTTM The Garden

- Trao giải King & Queen cho các cosplayer tự do có mặt tại TTTM The Garden

- Trao giải Best coser of the year 2013”



Hẹn gặp bạn tại TTTM The Garden để cùng có một Halloween đáng nhớ nhất!!!


THỂ LỆ CUỘC THI “BEST COSER OF THE YEAR 2013”
TTTM The Garden - 27/10/2013




I. Đối tượng dự thi
Các bạn trẻ đam mê cosplay đang sinh sống trên lãnh thổ Việt Nam.



II. Thể lệ cuộc thi

• Hình thức thi:
- Thi nhóm (từ 2 người trở lên)
- Mỗi nhóm chỉ được tham gia 01 bài thi duy nhất

• Cuộc thi gồm 2 vòng:
- Vòng 1: Thi ảnh online
- Vòng 2: Trình diễn trên sân khấu



1. Vòng 1 – Thi ảnh online

- Các nhóm dự thi nộp duy nhất 01 ảnh cosplay anime/ manga/ comic/ cartoon/ game...
- 10 nhóm xuất sắc nhất sẽ được chọn vào vòng CK dựa vào lượng vote trên facebook và đánh giá của BGK.
- Thí sinh cần dựa trên nhân vật đã được thiết kế, xây dựng và có nội dung truyện từ trước.
- Các nhóm cần gửi cho BTC hình ảnh/ clip có thiết kế trang phục và nhân vật mình thể hiện.
- BTC không nhận ảnh costume freestyle cũng như hình cosplay các nhân vật không có thiết kế gốc (official design).
- Bài dự thi gửi về địa chỉ email: event.garden@bitexco.com.vn
- Deadline nhận bài dự thi online: 24h00 ngày 07/10/2013
- Deadline bình chọn ảnh: 24h00 ngày 21/10/2013


♦ Nhóm dự thi yêu cầu gửi bài theo mẫu sau:
- Tên nhóm dự thi (bao gồm tên nhóm và tên thành viên)
- Link Facebook (khuyến khích các nhóm có page riêng, hoặc fb của các thành viên trong nhóm)
- Tên nhân vật dự thi
- Anime/ Manga/ Game
- Photographer
- Cảm nhận cá nhân về nhân vật (trong vòng 300 từ)
- Tiêu đề email đăng ký dự thi theo mẫu: [Tên nhóm] Đăng ký dự thi Best coser of the Year 2013 tại TTTM The Garden


♦ Yêu cầu bắt buộc (nếu thiếu bài dự thi sẽ bị loại hoặc dù được vào   vòng trong nhưng phát hiện chưa thực hiện đầy đủ sẽ bị loại)
- Like Fanpage http://www.facebook.com/thegardenhanoi
- Sau khi ảnh được up trên fanpage của TTTM The Garden, tag facebook của tất cả các thành viên có mặt trong bức hình dự thi.
Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng gửi về: event.garden@bitexco.com.vn



2. Vòng 2 (Chung kết) - Biểu diễn sân khấu:

- Các nhóm lọt vào vòng CK sẽ thi với hình thức trình diễn trên sân   khấu, các bạn có thể sử dụng bất kỳ hình thức nào để thể hiện tốt nhất   nhân vật của mình....
- Mỗi nhóm thí sinh có thời gian tối đa là 7’ để hoàn thành phần trình diễn của mình.

♦ Tiêu chí chấm điểm:
- Trang phục và biểu cảm của các thí sinh khi trình diễn trên sân khấu
- Nội dung, ý tưởng của bài diễn so với nguyên tác
- Phần trả lời câu hỏi liên quan đến kiến thức tác phẩm

♦ Thời gian và địa điểm diễn ra vòng chung kết:
- Thời gian: 19h00 – 21h00 ngày 27/10/2013
- Địa điểm: Sảnh chính, Tầng G, TTTM The Garden

♦ Yêu cầu:
- Các nhóm được vào vòng CK gửi nhạc diễn của nhóm (định dạng mp3) qua địa chỉ email: event.garden@bitexco.com.vn trước 24h ngày 24/10/2013.
- Các nhóm được vào vòng CK bắt buộc phải tham gia tổng duyệt vào lúc 16h00 ngày 26/10/2013.



III. Cơ cấu giải thưởng:

1. Vòng online:
01 giải Bài dự thi được khán giả yêu thích nhất: dành cho tác phẩm dự   thi được nhiều like nhất trị giá 5.500.000 VND (Trong đó có học bổng của   Trường Nhật Ngữ Yuki trị giá 5.000.000VND)



2. Vòng chung kết:
- 01 giải Nhất: Tổng trị giá 8.000.000 VND (Trong đó có học bổng của Trường Nhật Ngữ Yuki trị giá 5.000.000VND)
- 01 giải Nhì: Tổng trị giá 7.000.000 VND (Trong đó có học bổng của Trường Nhật Ngữ Yuki trị giá 5.000.000VND)
- 02 giải Ba: Tổng trị giá 6.000.000 VND (Trong đó có học bổng của Trường Nhật Ngữ Yuki trị giá 5.000.000VND)



IV. Quy định khác:
- Hình ảnh dự thi phải là hình chưa từng tham gia các cuộc thi ảnh cosplay khác.
- Trang phục được sử dụng trong hình phải là trang phục chưa từng được sử dụng để tham gia bất kì cuộc thi cosplay nào khác.
- Cuộc thi không nhận bài dự thi sử dụng trang phục freestyle hoặc thiết kế trên fanart.
- Với các bạn dự thi với trang phục từ Vocaloid hoặc tiểu tuyết, BTC yêu   cầu gửi kèm hình ảnh/ clip gốc có thể hiện rõ trang phục dự thi.
- Bất kì cá nhân nào dự thi bị BTC phát hiện và xác thực mua hoặc hack like sẽ lập tức bị loại khỏi cuộc thi.
- Tuân theo quy định chung của Facebook về hình ảnh, BTC không nhận bài dự thi với các hình 18+.
- BTC có quyền quyết định cuối cùng và không có trách nhiệm giải trình với bất kỳ bên nào khác.
- BTC có quyền sử dụng toàn bộ hình ảnh, thông tin của các thí sinh và   người chiến thắng mà không phải xin phép và trả thêm bất cứ chi phí nào.



Chú ý : Thông tin thành phần Ban giám khảo sẽ được công bố trong vòng 02 ngày tới.

----------


## pepsi4000d

Tham dự có cần vé không thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegarden

ko cần vé bạn ơi. Mà bạn đăng ký dự thi cosplay đi nhé

----------

